# Hate - International websites redirecting to crappy desi versions



## sling-shot (Nov 21, 2014)

I am seeing this growing trend of international tech websites redirecting to their crappy newly launched desi versions and sometimes with no way of actually visiting their mothership.

The first instance I can remember is of Yahoo which redirected me automatically to Yahoo India but did have an option to visit their international err... US website.

The next one I can think of is Gizmodo. But I do not visit them anyway much. So long.

The recent one is Techradar. The Indian version seems to be operated by the Times group and there seems to be no way to reach the international version. There is a link to Techradar.uk at the bottom in small print but clicking on it automatically gets me redirected back to ... yes... Techradar India.

Why cannot they effin allow us to visit the one we want?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 21, 2014)

people try to present more localize content as many people are interested in that only. what is also required is a link to their main/global/other websites too


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 21, 2014)

Try to use VPN like Hola Unblocker Extension


----------



## emmarbee (Jun 19, 2016)

Isn't this against Right To Information? I was trying to read the Dell XPS 13 review of Techradar lately... But everytime when I try to click the link, it directs back to stupid desi version where the actual content is missing! Pity, there is no place to lodge these types of complaints


----------

